
Why don't any women win Nobel science prizes? - jrwan
https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2017/oct/06/women-win-nobel-science-prizes
======
jsnathan
This article alleges that there may be a hidden bias against female scientists
receiving Nobel prices. If the author had included a long list of female
scientists that deserved a Nobel price, but did not receive one, it would have
gone a lot further to making its case.

However it only names one (Vera Rubin [1]). However one possible case seems
insufficient evidence to prove a bias here.

Not saying such a list cannot be drafted - just saying it's not presented
here, and so it's hard to buy into the bias argument.

[1]:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vera_Rubin](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vera_Rubin)

------
FBISurveillance
Somehow this reminds me of that guy who landed spacecraft on a fucking comet
yet got bullied for allegedly sexist shirt.

A bit of advice to journalists who try to spin this up: Sometimes it is what
it is, and for Christ's sake let people do the real science and switch your
focus to describing fascinating background of gravitational waves discovery
instead of bullying Nobel Committee for not promoting minorities.

------
slimshady94
This is a symptom that has to be fixed at the source. Minority prize winners
would emerge on their own, if the academic and scientific community fix the
funnel for women. Giving awards on quotas would be like giving treadmills to
paraplegics.

------
curtisblaine
I don't like "affirmative action", but I particularly dislike it in science -
science is too important to start handing out prizes in order to promote
minorities.

